# Bosch 1613EVS Thermal Fuse or Jam?



## jstarkman (Oct 4, 2014)

Hi,

I've been working with my Bosch 1613EVS. While incrementally making deeper plunge cuts, I foolishly started the router while in the groove. The router didn't complain too much, tried to start, jammed, then stopped. I can't get it to start now.

Is there a thermal switch in the unit that can get reset?

Thanks for your time.

J


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Joel. Routers don't have thermal switches. There is more than one reason not to start a router in the cut. You know one of them now. If something seems like it might be a bad idea it usually is. When you're not sure what to do come here and ask for help.
I would suggest you take it to a repair shop and see what they say but it doesn't sound good.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Joel, glad you found us, it's great to have you as a member of the community, welcome to Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Joel.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Joel. Welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Can you still turn the collet? If so, then nothing broke inside and jammed things up. I'm pretty sure there is no "switch" but there might be an internal fuse. Some tools will have one, not sure about your Bosch. Not difficult to take apart if you have a little knowledge of "how things work". If not, as Charles suggested, a repair shop might be in order.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

You can google for an exploded view of the router and see what's inside. Here's a link I found that includes the drawing and parts list. Lots of parts are no longer available. Bosch 1613EVS Parts List and Diagram - (0601613734) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Joel; if there is a thermal protection device (and there should be!) it should automatically reset as it cools. If for some strange reason the design included a _fuse_, it would be for overload protection rather than thermal. A jammed bit would quickly lead to damage to the windings. 
Do you have a meter to test for continuity? The repair bill will quickly eat up the difference between a repaired old router and a spanking new one...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Joel; if there is a thermal protection device (and there should be!) it should automatically reset as it cools. If for some strange reason the design included a _fuse_, it would be for overload protection rather than thermal. A jammed bit would quickly lead to damage to the windings.
> Do you have a meter to test for continuity? The repair bill will quickly eat up the difference between a repaired old router and a spanking new one...



Dan, NO tool manufacturer I know of incorporates automatic overload resets in their equipment, for obvious reasons. A piece of equipment starting on it own could be very dangerous. There may be some that do use inline fuses of some kind.

Dick


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dick; sorry, miscommunication. Not resettable overload (is that a word?)... resettable _thermal_ protection.
You may well be correct. I certainly have experience frying a Makita grinder that _didn't _have any thermal protection. Melted the plastic bearing mounts. I was very unhappy with the Makita service guys...they thought I should somehow have just known that the grinder was overheating(?!)...
Last Makita tool I ever bought.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Dick, I was thinking about what you said. Isn't it almost universal that when the power is off the trigger must be reactivated to energize the motor?
I remember the good old days when you plugged in a belt sander and it would try to set a new land speed record... 
Accuride International :: Global experts in the application, design, and supply of precision slides.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

That may only be true for magnetic switches Dan. Many older machines just had on/off. I believe they would restart when reset. I think my old Sears TS was that way. Probably why all machines come with magnetic switches these days.


----------



## jstarkman (Oct 4, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments and suggestions. What a great group!

The collet does turn, so there is no permanent jam to the mechanics of the router. It is probably a control circuit. When I mentioned 'thermal switch' what I meant was 'thermal fuse' or a resettable overload protection breaker. I've reviewed the schematics and OM and can find neither.

The unit is variable speed and has a soft start up. Complicated, so that's probably what's fried. I'll probably open the thing and mess around with my meter to see if I can figure out what part needs replacing.

Again, thanks for all the great dialogue.

Joel


----------

